# Ideen für ein Logo



## Lukas (15. Juni 2004)

Guten Tag,

ich brauche bitte eure Hilfe. Ich möchte ein Logo für "nordbyte" erstellen. Es soll eine Seite für einen Freund werden, der Programmiert. In dem Name ist ja nord ( steht für norden ) und byte vorhanden. Mir fällt aber nichts gutes ein, um ein gutes und profesionelles Logo zu erstellen, mit dem man gut diesen Namen optisch zur Geltung bringt.

Für Hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar.

Liege Grüße

Lukas


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. Juni 2004)

Lukas,

neben der Tatsache, dass vielleicht erstmal eine grobe Richtung in deinem eigenen
Lockenköpfchen entwickelt werden sollte, kann ich dir leider nur sagen, dass es
tatsächlich enorm schwer für uns ist, zu wissen, was genau Nordbyte sein soll.

Stellen die basicprogrammierte Vanilleeisverpackungsmaschinen her?
Oder produzieren die Spazierstockkilometerzähler mit LCD-Display und GPS-Ortung?

Also du siehst, etwas Input schon bei deinen eigenen Gedanken wäre sicher hilfreich.
Erwarte bitte hier kein kostenloses Logo, das dir die eigene Arbeit abnimmt. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Lukas (15. Juni 2004)

Nun ja, das letzte was ich hier erwarte, ist ein kostenloses Logo. Ich möchte eientlich nur Ideen für  z.b. Elemente, die ich ins Logo einbringen könnte. Das logo soll für Neue Medien stehen.

Ps. Ich möchte ja nur Denkanstöße. Das ich das Logo selber machen muss und will, ist klar.

Gruß

Lukas


----------



## Pardon_Me (15. Juni 2004)

Dann wär noch gut zu wissen:
soll es was für einen Banner oder sowas werden, sprich, kann es auch was aufwendigeres sein, oder soll es ein Firmenlogo (für Briefköpfe, etc.) werden, dass dann natürlich ehre einfacher, aber prägnant sein soll?


----------



## Lukas (15. Juni 2004)

Ja, Firmenlogo, muss nicht ganz simple ausfallen, aber auch nicht zu ausgefallen sein.


----------



## Pardon_Me (15. Juni 2004)

Hmm...keine Ahnung, ob dir das zusagt, aber was mir spontan dazu einfällt wäre, die Schirft in Form von Kabeln zu machen...so wie ein Kabelstrang oder irgendsowas in der Art...
Ich hoffe du kannst dir darunter was vorstellen...


----------



## fluessig (15. Juni 2004)

Mir fällt eine Windrose ein, mit Betonung auf Norden (wunder was!).
Vielleicht perspektivisch verzerrt, so als ob sie auf einer Walze liegen würde.


----------



## itseit (22. Juni 2004)

Versuche es doch mit einem eisberg für norden und ein N und B davor und das in einem was neue medien ausagt


----------

